# Bullet question



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been doing some reading on bullet reviews. I was quite surprised to see that Chuck Hawks has nothing good to say about the Hornady SST muzzleloader bullets. I have been using them (and the T/C Shockwaves) for years with no problems at all.

While in my reading I noticed that they like the Hornady XTP bullet (second to the Barnes T-EZ). I was trying to find some specific info on the Hornady line, and so my question is this; 
What is the difference in the Hornady SST, Flex tip, and XTP pistol/ muzzle loading bullets? Is the SST just an XTP with a fancy plastic tip?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure but I think the SST/ shockwaves are .458 dia the same bullet
Barnes would be .458 also


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Chuck Hawks has to have something to write about. Truckloads of deer who are killed in Utah each year with SST ML bullets would probably disagree with him as would the 190 incher my buddy killed in Nevada last year. Chuck hates the CVA Optima as well and yet it provides great service for a reasonable price to thousands of Muzzy hunters.----SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This ^^^^ 

You have to take Chuck with a grain of salt.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

what I could find out for ya is that the sst's are based off from the rifle sst's bullet design. reason being I guess is that the xtp pistol bullets have a limited range performace because of the hollow point design. whn I started muzzle loading about 20 years ago. I would use the xtp bullets found them to be an excellent bullet at the time. but then when it became harder and harder to reload with the sabot. that is when I went with a full bore bullet instead, the power belt bullet. over the years more and more bullets became available for the muzzle loading using sabots. one thing that will always be around are the pistol bullets a time and proven bullet for hunting. speer's .452 deepcurl hp is another good bullet. anyway here is what I found for you.

I think that the bullets are not the same , maybe a little in the same design only.

http://www.buckmasters.com/muzzleloading-hunters-finally-get-the-point.aspx


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm thinking the XTP is different from the SST, but I wonder if the SST is actually an FTX bullet that Hornady uses in their LeveRevolution and hand gun ammo. I did not see the interlock ring on the SST or FTX, but you can see it on the XTP.

I can't say I have had any problems with my SST's or Shockwaves in the past. I have recovered 2 SST's where you could remove the core from the jacket, but they killed the deer so I can't say they failed. I have since switched to the bonded Shockwave to prevent that. I have had 3 of these bullets enter the deer in the front of the chest, between the legs, and recovered the bullet in the hind quarter. PLENTY of penetration! That is with a 95gr load of triple 7 ffg loose powder.


----------

